# Nos 21-40 - 2020 TC Top 100+ Recommended Operas List



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello members, instead of the Games sub-forum, I will post this thread in the main forum to increase both participation and my headaches, now that there isn't any bank holiday in Spain and I have to work 5 days of the week. With Positions 1-20 "mostly) decided, it's time to nominate your 20 operas for the next round. Read the rules here if you haven't already.

[HR][/HR]
This thread will have the goal of updating the Talk Classical Top 272 Recommended Operas since five years have passed from the last voting and many new members and opera fans have appeared in this forum. Also, the new load of Opera recordings, especially on Video format, make it an obligation to provide a new list of recommendations

*The goal of the project:*


The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists. 
These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.
It's understandable and respectable the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

Discussion, comments, and questions can all be handled in this thread, where we have been discussing the need and the necessary voting process.

*Requirements for works nominated:*


The work must be part of the Operatic tradition. Musicals will not be considered.
Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.
Cycles of Operas such as Richard Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ and Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Licht_ are to be voted on as singular works, not by their individual operas. However, for this time, considering the musical and thematic difference between the three operas, and especially the number of spare recordings, Giacomo Puccini's _Il Trittico_ will be voted in three one-act Operas.
A general consensus will determine any points of ambiguity.
*Voting process:*

To those new to the voting process, we will do a two-step voting process and build up the list 20 works at a time (a list of 10 was used for the 2015 edition). This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.


First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to *20 works.* The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.
Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favourites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.
The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 25 points for the work in first, 24 for second, 23 for third, and so on with the twentieth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

*Honourable mentions:*

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honourable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 30 votes instead of 20 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

All participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Thanks to all the runners of the previous TC Top Recommended lists, especially since this is an adaptation of Faustian's introduction text.

*Voting round times:*

Since a Western European seems to be running the voting process of a mainly American forum, time zones will be problematic. Voting rounds (1-2 each 10 positions) should go week by week. 1st round from monday to sunday and the second round during weekends. The more advanced the voting process is the more scrict I should get with the timings. In California is Midnight at the time it's 9 o clock in Spain (thus I'm at the office), so votes will be admited in each second round until 00:00 PST (GMT -8), but once that round is finished, it will be impossible to start the next voting round until some time in the European afternoon when votes are collected and published, that is some time in a Monday morning in America.

To sum up this: 7 days for each 10 positions (5 days roughly for 1st round, 2nd round ended by Far West midnight).

[HR][/HR]
So far as it has been discussed in the sub-forum, the *results* of the recommended recordings for each one of the 100 most voted operas won't be shown by opera rank this time, but *in order of premiere date.* Please voice your mind there if you want and haven't already.

[HR][/HR]

*Works already qualified and that you cannot nominate from now on:*

Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Bellini - Norma
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Turandot

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 21-30 should start in about 9 hours (Monday 9th December 00:00 PST) and last roughly until friday 13 included, being the Voting round the whole weekend as always.*

I will put the link of the first thread as soon as a mod can change its title. Please, if you care much more about the Recordings poll, make sure your favourite opera makes it to the top 100. The results this time won't show the rank and no one will complain about if one opera is placed higher than the other, because it will be performance rather than musical competition.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Wagner - Meistersinger
2. Wagner - Fliegende Hollander
3. Verdi - Trovatore
4. Verdi - Rigoletto
5. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
6. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
7. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
8. Verdi - Macbeth
9. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
10. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
11. Strauss - Rosenkavalier
12. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
13. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
14. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
15. Bizet - Carmen
16. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
17. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
18. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
19. Weber - Der Freischutz
20. Boito - Mefistofele


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Bellini - La Sonnambula
2. Flotow - Martha
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Beethoven - Fidelio
5. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
6. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
7. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
8. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
9. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
10. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
11. Donizetti - L'elisir d'Amore
12. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
13. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
14. Weber -Der Freischutz
15. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
16. Rossini - Il Barbiere Di Siviglia
17. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
18. Rossini - La Cenerentola
19. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
20. Marschner -Der Vampyr


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Puccini - Suor Angelica
2. Dvorák - Rusalka
3. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Cavalli - La Calisto
5. Boito - Mefistofele
6. Rossini - The Barber of Seville
7. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
8. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
9. Bartók - Bluebeard’s Castle
10. Rossini - La Cenerentola
11. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
12. Bizet - Carmen
13. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
14. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
15. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
16. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
17. Verdi - Il Trovatore
18. Delibes - Lakme
19. Stockhausen - Licht
20. Vivaldi: Bajazed


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Strauss, R - Salome
2. Britten - Death in Venice
3. Britten - Peter Grimes
4. Gounod - Faust
5. Boughton - The immortal hour
6. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
7. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
8. d'Albert - Tiefland
9. Boito - Mefistofele
10. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
11. Mussorgsky - Boris Gudonov
12. Wagner - Der fliegende Holländer
13. Dvorak - Rusalka
14. Puccini - Suor Angelica
15. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
16. Gounod - Romeo et Juliet
17. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
18. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
19. Alwyn - Miss Julie
20. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Verdi - Il trovatore
3. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
4. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
5. Verdi - Rigoletto 
6. Verdi - Falstaff
7. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
8. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
9. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
10. Rossini - La Cenerentola
11. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
12. Bizet - Carmen
13. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
14. Bellini - I puritani
15. Donizetti - La fille du régiment
16. Verdi - Un ballo in maschera
17. Donizetti - Don Pasquale
18. Verdi - Macbeth
19. Massenet - Manon
20. Gounod - Roméo et Juliette

*On holiday until Mid-January - enjoy the game!

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !

- Duncan*


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

1. Mozart - Cosi fan Tutte
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Bizet - Carmen
4. Verdi- Rigoletto
5. Handel - Alcina
6. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
7. Beethoven - Fidelio
8. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
9. Handel - Julius Caesar
10. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
11. Verdi - Trovatore
12. Massenet - Manon
13. Rossini - La Cenerentola
14. Donizetti - La fille du régiment
15. Verdi - Macbeth
16. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
17.Gounod - Romeo and Juliet
18. Handel - Ariodante
19. Massenet - Werther
20. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Il tabarro, Puccini
2. La rondine, Puccini
3. Gianni Schicchi, Puccini
4. Orfeo ed Euridice, Gluck
5. Andrea Chenier, Giordano
6. Benvenuto Cellini, Berlioz
7. Eugene Onegin, Tchaikovsky
8. La sonnambula, Bellini
9. Werther, Massenet
10. Thais, Massenet
11. Guillaume Tell, Rossini
12. Die Tote Stadt, Korngold
13. May Night, Rimsky-Korsakov
14. The Tales of Hoffmann, Offenbach
15. Rigoletto, Verdi
16. Lucia di Lammermoor, Donizetti
17. Alceste, Gluck
18. Medea, Cherubini
19. Don Giovanni, Mozart
20. Suor Angelica, Puccini


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2 Bartók - Duke Bluebeard's Castle
3 Gluck - Orphée et Euridice
4 Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
5 Bizet - Carmen
6 Britten - Peter Grimes 
7 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
8 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
9 Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
10 Verdi - Macbeth
11 Weber - Der Freischütz
12 Strauss - Elektra
13 Berg - Wozzeck
14 Britten - Billy Budd
15 Strauss - Daphne
16 Verdi - Il Trovatore
17 Strauss - Salome
18 Berg - Lulu
19 Verdi - Rigoletto
20 Purcell - Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
R. Strauss - Salome
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer 
R. Strauss - Elektra 
Verdi - Rigoletto
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Janacek - Jenufa
Gounod - Faust
Massenet - Thaïs
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Verdi - Il Trovatore
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina 
Enescu - Oedipe 
Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Verdi - Macbeth
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Beatrice di Tenda
2) Macbeth
3) Il Turco in Italia
4) Iolanta
5) I Capuleti e i Montecchi
6) Lucia di Lammermoor
7)L'Elisir d'amore
8) Elektra
9) Anna Bolena
10)Maria Stuarda
11) Il Pirata
12) Pagliacci
13) Dialogues des Carmelites
14) Cavalleria Rusticana
15) Stiffelio
16) Nabucco
17) Guillaume Tell
18) Attila
19) Ruslan i Lyudmila
20) Medea

N.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

1. Wagner - Die Meistersinger
2. Wagner - Fliegende Hollander
3. Bizet - Carmen
4. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
5. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
6. Mozart - Don Giovanni
7. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
8. Shostakovich - Cheryomushki
9. Offenbach - La Belle Helene
10. Beethoven - Fidelio
11. Weber, von - Der Freischutz
12. David - Herculanum
13. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
14. Herrmann - Wuthering Heights
15. Strauss, R - Salome
16. Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
17. Strauss R. - Elektra
18. Berlioz - Les Troyens


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

1 Verdi - Rigoletto
2 Verdi - Macbeth
3 Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
4 Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
5 Bizet - Carmen
6 Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
7 Cherubini - Medea
8 Verdi - Nabucco 
9 Donizetti - Elisir d'amore
10 Verdi - Il Trovatore 
11 Ponchielli - La Gioconda
12 Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
13 Donizetti - La Fille du Regiment
14 Bellini - La Sonnambula
15 Bellini - I Puritani
16 Rossini - Guglielmo Tell
17 Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
18 Puccini - Manon Lescaut
19 Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
20 Rossini - Barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Berg: Wozzeck
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
5. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
6. Weber: Der Freischütz
7. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
8. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
9. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
10. Adams: Nixon in China
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

vivalagentenuova said:


> 19. Don Giovanni, Mozart


Hello. I'm counting the points and you cannot choose this one. Suor Angelica may earn 7 points instead in 19th position. Which Opera would you give 6 points?



Fabulin said:


> 18. Berlioz - Les Troyens


You can still nominate three more operas... but you're free to give your points or not. Don Giovanni is not eligible either.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Nomination round positions 21-30 is closed. I proceed to... have breakfast.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*21-30 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

090 - _10th position_
082 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
075 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
071 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
069 - Weber - Der Freischütz
068 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
068 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
068 - R. Strauss - Salome
062 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
062 - R. Strauss - Elektra
057 - Beethoven - Fidelio

If you wonder about _Die Meistersinger's_ position, bear in mind that as long as only three members keep giving 25 points (1st position) to one opera no one else nominates, it may risk falling of the Top10 cliff at every nomination round.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Bizet - Carmen
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci

*You may vote for your top 5 now, to decide positions 21-30. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Rigoletto
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor

A baritone-friendly top


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
2. Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
3. Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
4. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
5. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
2. Bizet - Carmen
3. Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
4. Verdi - Il trovatore
5. Verdi - Rigoletto


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Verdi - Macbeth
2 Bizet - Carmen
3 Verdi - Il Trovatore
4 Verdi - Rigoletto
5 Leoncavallo - Pagliacci


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
2. Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
3. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
4. Verdi - Il trovatore
5. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Wagner - Fliegende Hollander
2. Verdi - Trovatore
3. Verdi - Rigoletto
4. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
5. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Macbeth
2) Pagliacci
3) Lucia
4) Rigoletto
5) Simon Boccanegra

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

So, isn't anyone else going to vote for the positions?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Granate said:


> So, isn't anyone else going to vote for the positions?


Are you talking about the next 20? I've actually been wondering if we're posting them here or if you're creating a new thread.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

No, no. Next nomination round for 31-40 remains here. New thread from 41-60.

*10h 15m left to vote for final positions 21-30 of the Top 100.*


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Wagner - Meistersinger
2. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
3. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
4. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
5. Strauss - Rosenkavalier
6. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
7. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
8. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
9. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
10. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
11. Weber - Der Freischutz
12. Boito - Mefistofele
13. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
14. Beethoven - Fidelio
15. Verdi - Falstaff
16. Puccini - Il Tabarro
17. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
18. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
19. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
20. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
2 Bartók - Duke Bluebeard's Castle
3 Gluck - Orphée et Euridice
4 Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
5 Britten - Peter Grimes
6 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
7 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
8 Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
9 Weber - Der Freischütz
10 Strauss - Elektra
11 Berg - Wozzeck
12 Britten - Billy Budd
13 Strauss - Daphne
14 Strauss - Salome
15 Berg - Lulu
16 Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
17 Britten - The Turn of the Screw
18 Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
19 Janáček - Káta Kabanová
20 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
3. Beethoven - Fidelio
4. Verdi - Falstaff
5. Bellini - La Sonnambula
6. Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades
7. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
8. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
9. Mozart - Idomeneo
10. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
11. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
12. Borodin - Prince Igor
13. Delibes - Lakmé
14. Massenet - Thaïs
15. Bartók - Duke Bluebeard's Castle
16. Strauss - Rosenkavalier
17. Bizet - Carmen
18. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
19. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutti
20. Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Strauss, R - Salome
2. Britten - Death in Venice
3. Britten - Peter Grimes
4. Gounod - Faust
5. Boughton - The immortal hour
6. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
7. d'Albert - Tiefland
8. Boito - Mefistofele
9. Dvorak - Rusalka
10. Puccini - Suor Angelica
11. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
12. Gounod - Romeo et Juliet
13. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
14. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
15. Alwyn - Miss Julie
16. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
17. Janacek - Janufa
18. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
19. Puccini - Il Tabarro
20. Britten - Billy Budd


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Berg: Wozzeck
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
5. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
6. Weber: Der Freischütz
7. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
8. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
9. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
10. Adams: Nixon in China
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Bellini - La Sonnambula
2. Flotow - Martha
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Beethoven - Fidelio
5. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
6. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
7. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
8. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
9. Donizetti - L'elisir d'Amore
10. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
11. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
12. Weber -Der Freischutz
13. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
14. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
15. Rossini - La Cenerentola
16. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
17. Marschner -Der Vampyr
18. Handel - Alcina
19. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
20. Menotti - Globolinks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
You voted for three of them...... so they are no longer eligible.



Fritz Kobus said:


> 1. Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
> 2. Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
> 3. Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia
> 4. Verdi - Il trovatore
> 5. Verdi - Simon Boccanegra


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> ^
> You voted for three of them...... so they are no longer eligible.


That's what I didn't get, seems we are mixing two different votes but ok, I will revise my list above.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Fritz, the 10 nominated operas for Positions 21-30 are no longer eligible. Thank you. Back from work. I'm going to count the votes now.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*21-30 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 21-30:*

26 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
24 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
20 - Verdi - Rigoletto 
19 - Verdi - Il trovatore
16 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
15 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia _3 votes_
15 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra _4 votes_
14 - Verdi - Macbeth
12 - Bizet - Carmen
09 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

128 - Verdi - Rigoletto 
127 - Bizet - Carmen
110 - Verdi - Macbeth (7v, 2x24p)
110 - Verdi - Il trovatore (7v, 1x24p)
102 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
101 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
099 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
091 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
090 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (5v, 1x25p)
090 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (5v, 1x24p)

** number of votes, number of times of max score.

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Nomination Round for Positions 31-40 has already started. 
Poll will close roughly by Midnight on Friday 20th PST (or GMT -8).

Members that have already voted in Nomination round: howlingfantods, josquindesprez, Allerius, Art Rock, Trout* Please, submit your nomination list again, Fritz Kobus.[/B]

[HR][/HR]

R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra 
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Janacek - Jenufa
Gounod - Faust
Massenet - Thaïs
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Enescu - Oedipe 
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Verdi - Nabucco
Mozart - Così fan Tutte
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Bellini - La Sonnambula
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Prokofiev - War and Peace


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Puccini - Suor Angelica
2. Dvorák - Rusalka
3. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Cavalli - La Calisto
5. Boito - Mefistofele
6. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
7. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Bartók - Bluebeard’s Castle
9. Rossini - La Cenerentola
10. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
11. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
12. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
13. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
14. Delibes - Lakme
15. Stockhausen - Licht
16. Vivaldi - Bajazed
17. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
18. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
19. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
20. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granate said:


> Members that have already voted in Nomination round: howlingfantods, josquindesprez, Allerius, Art Rock, Trout *Please, submit your nomination list again, Fritz Kobus*.


1. Bellini - La Sonnambula
2. Flotow - Martha
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Beethoven - Fidelio
5. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
6. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
7. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
8. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
9. Donizetti - L'elisir d'Amore
10. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
11. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
12. Weber -Der Freischutz
13. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
14. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
15. Rossini - La Cenerentola
16. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
17. Marschner -Der Vampyr
18. Handel - Alcina
19. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
20. Menotti - Globolinks

It would help me to have somewhere to see the entire list of the 30 that have been pegged and cannot be voted for again, but hopefully above list is not overlapping.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> It would help me to have somewhere to see the entire list of the 30 that have been pegged and cannot be voted for again, but hopefully above list is not overlapping.


Granate has the top 30 listed in post #37, a few posts above, under the heading "comparison with 2015 poll". I just glanced at your list, looks like you're good to me.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Il tabarro, Puccini
2. La rondine, Puccini
3. Gianni Schicchi, Puccini
4. Andrea Chenier, Giordano
5. Benvenuto Cellini, Berlioz
6. Orfeo ed Euridice, Gluck
7. Eugene Onegin, Tchaikovsky
8. Die Tote Stadt, Korngold
9. Dido and Aeneas, Purcell
10. Wether, Massenet
11. May Night, Rimsky-Korsakov
12. Thais, Massenet
13. La Sonnambula, Bellini
14. A Village Romeo and Juliet, Delius
15. Alcest, Gluck
16. Amahl and the Night Visitors, Menotti
17. Louise, Charpentier
18. Suor Angelica, Puccini
19. Beatrice et Benedict, Berlioz
20. La Gioconda, Ponchielli


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Beatrice di Tenda
2) Turco in Italia
3) Elisir d'amore
4) Iolanta
5) Elektra
6) I Capuleti e i Montecchi
7) Cavalleria Rusticana
8) Maria Stuarda
9) Dialogues des Carmelites
10) Anna Bolena
11) Stifellio
12) Nabucco
13) Il Pirata
14) Adrianna Lecouvreur
15) Queen of Spades
16) Guillaume Tell
17) Ruslan i Lyudmila
18) Attila
19) Cenerentola
20) Medea

N.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Any thoughts on speeding up these rounds? Seems like we're consistently getting the nominations in in the first couple of days and all the voting rounds finished on the first day, feels like a week per round is needlessly protracted. Just a thought!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I already counted the votes for the nomination, since no one else has voted in days. So as soon as the Spanish clock reaches 9 in the morning, you'll be able to vote for your top 5 to order the list (please may the 10 participants also send their vote this weekend)

And no, howlingfantods. The routine is to give one week for each 10 positions. It's easier to organise.
But didn't we give each opera 3 days to nominate our favourite recordings?

From now on, I'll show in composer order the list of operas already selected so no one like Allerius pulls a Carmen out of place. Their votes were submitted just ommiting Carmen and giving one more point to the operas below it.

Forgot to say it, you have 10 hours left to send your nomination list!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Granate said:


> I already counted the votes for the nomination, since no one else has voted in days. So as soon as the Spanish clock reaches 9 in the morning, you'll be able to vote for your top 5 to order the list (please may the 10 participants also send their vote this weekend).


Please excuse my density, but I am unsure if I am to list my top five from the list I posted above or is there a combined new list we are to draw from for our top five? I think last round of picking a top five you did post a list of ten operas to choose from.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*31-40 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

Hello Fritz. Yes. The combined list I'm going to show now is the result of the 10 operas which have gotten more points in the nominations.

*Nomination round Positions 31-40 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

057 - _10th position_
055 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
053 - Boito - Mefistofele
051 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame 
050 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
049 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
045 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
044 - Britten - Peter Grimes
043 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
043 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
043 - Massenet - Thaïs
042 - Puccini - Il tabarro
041 - Dvorák - Rusalka
040 - Mozart - Così fan tutte 
040 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
040 - Gounod - Faust
039 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
039 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier
039 - Berg - Wozzeck
039 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
039 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
035 - Rossini - La Cenerentola
035 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
034 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
034 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
034 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
033 - Verdi - Falstaff
031 - Ponchielli - La Gioconda

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Weber - Der Freischütz
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - La sonnambula
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
Puccini - Suor Angelica

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 31-40. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*

Forgot to mention it. The next polls for Positions 41-50 and 51-60 will be held in a new thread.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Beethoven - Fidelio

And, in *this link* on the Discussion thread, there is an interesting list you could look out.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. R. Strauss - Salome
2. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
3. Puccini - Suor Angelica
4. Bellini - La sonnambula
5. Weber - Der Freischütz


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Puccini - Suor Angelica
2. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
3. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
4. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
5. R. Strauss - Elektra


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Wagner - Meistersinger
2 Bartok - Bluebeard
3 Strauss - Elektra
4 Weber - Freischütz
5 Strauss - Salome


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Bellini - La sonnambula
2. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
3. Beethoven - Fidelio
4. Weber - Der Freischütz
5. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Cavalleria Rusticana
2) Elektra
3) Eugene Onegin
4) Salome
5) La sonnambula

N.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Wagner - Meistersinger
2. Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
3. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
4. Weber - Der Freischutz
5. Beethoven - Fidelio


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Beethoven - Fidelio
2. Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
3. Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
4. Bellini - La sonnambula
5. Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*31-40 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 31-40:*

028 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
023 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
022 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
021 - R. Strauss - Salome
020 - R. Strauss - Elektra
019 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
018 - Beethoven - Fidelio _3+5_
018 - Bellini - La sonnambula _4+4_
016 - Puccini - Suor Angelica
015 - Weber - Der Freischütz

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

105 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
083 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
076 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
072 - Puccini - Suor Angelica
068 - Bellini - La sonnambula
066 - Weber - Der Freischütz
062 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
062 - R. Strauss - Salome
061 - R. Strauss - Elektra
057 - Beethoven - Fidelio

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

*Link for the new thread of 41-60 Positions.* Nomination round 41-50 is open.


----------

